# Metallica August 17, 2012 Edmonton (Photo)



## blam

Some shots I snagged last night at the Metallica show. overall, what I saw was quite enjoyable. lots of energy on stage and quite possibly the loudest show I've ever been to. enjoy, and thanks for looking.


----------



## blam




----------



## Robert1950

Excellent Pix!


----------



## bluzfish

WOW! Those have to be some of the best live concert shots I've ever seen. You have a great talent there.


----------



## blam

thanks sirs.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Super nice pictures, Brian. Great work


----------



## pattste

bluzfish said:


> WOW! Those have to be some of the best live concert shots I've ever seen. You have a great talent there.


+ 1 on this comment.


----------



## TWRC

Nice work Brian! What an awesome show.


----------



## Mr scary

awesome pix Wow


----------



## Jeff B.

Those pictures are amazing. Super job on them.


----------



## keto

Crazy good shots, as noted. My buddy (subarudrew, he doesn't post much here) went to last night's (18th) show, I haven't talked to him about it yet.


----------



## pickslide

Great pics. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## blam

Thanks folks. You're. All too kind. 

As for my camera, I use a canon 5D mkII and a 70-200 f2.8L IS mkI


----------



## smorgdonkey

Great shots.

I didn't know James had all of those tattoos.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic photos. But...looks like you were on the floor? Pretty close? Metallica floors have mellowed out a whole ton if you can snap photos on them during a show.


----------



## blam

iaresee said:


> Fantastic photos. But...looks like you were on the floor? Pretty close? Metallica floors have mellowed out a whole ton if you can snap photos on them during a show.


Thanks. I was in the penalty boxes. There was about 15-20' of floor crowd in front of me then the stage.


----------



## Guest

blam said:


> Thanks. I was in the penalty boxes. There was about 15-20' of floor crowd in front of me then the stage.


Phew. I'd be really sad if Metallica concerts had gone soft in the pit.


----------



## al3d

Great work Brian..what gear are you using?


----------



## blam

blam said:


> Thanks folks. You're. All too kind.
> 
> As for my camera, I use a canon 5D mkII and a 70-200 f2.8L IS mkI


Thanks Alain. See above.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

iaresee said:


> Fantastic photos. But...looks like you were on the floor? Pretty close? Metallica floors have mellowed out a whole ton if you can snap photos on them during a show.


He was there on a Photo pass for GC. Typically they allow you into the pit area but I am guessing that with the stage set-up the way it was they stuck them all in the penalty box


----------



## Bruiser74

Great pics! Tks for posting.


----------



## al3d

iaresee said:


> Fantastic photos. But...looks like you were on the floor? Pretty close? Metallica floors have mellowed out a whole ton if you can snap photos on them during a show.


Metallica stopped been a metal/trash band 20 years ago..now they are the new "Yuppie" trend. i see people going to see them live who have NEVER listen to any albums appart from the black boring one..LOL


----------



## neldom

I admit, I am not a Metallica fan in any way, the only album I ever enjoyed was the black boring one, and now even that one I can't stand.
However that aside, Brian I have to say those are truly some great photos. Something worthwhile from the show after all...
Normally I wouldn't post to say how much distaste I have for something, but the photos were worth the kudos so I had to stop to comment.


----------



## blam

thanks Neldom.

I am not a metallica fan either, but I had a really good time. they put on a killer show. I wish I could have stayed for the rest.

this is a general offer to all the Edmonton guys. I love concert/music photography. if you guys are playing a show and want photos, drop me a line. pay my cover and the photos are yours. the only stipulation is you must be a regular poster of this forum.


----------



## bluzfish

What agenerous offer. I wish I had a band because the quality of shots you produce are excellent and good photographers are rightfully not cheap. Edmonton bands had better act fast. This offer can not last for long!


----------

